# First Young Crested Andalusian Helmet



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

This youngster in front is the first crested andalusian Helmet that I have bred. I used a plainheaded andalusian Helmet cock carrying crest over a black crested Helmet hen. All three of these youngsters were hand raised from the egg.

regards Gordon
.....

http://austhelmets.homestead.com/ahc.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! What beautiful and precious babies! Sorry .. I am no genetics expert, but I know darling babies when I see them 

Terry


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Many thanks Terry. I will post updated photos as they get older.

regards Gordon
.....


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Most of the andalusian color would be hidden by the white body, or do I misunderstand something.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Henk69 said:


> Most of the andalusian color would be hidden by the white body, or do I misunderstand something.


Hi Henk, No there is not much colour to see on a Helmet. The andalusian effect is only noticeable in the tail.

regards Gordon 
....


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

What was it again, that effect?


----------

